# +++((( مقال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن الصليب )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*عيد الصليب *
*كيف تحمل صليباً ؟*
*وما المعانى اللاهوتية للصليب؟*
*كل هذه التساؤلات يجيب عليها قداسة البابا فى مقاله عن الصليب*
*




*


*http://mar-girgis.com/forum/redirec...ws&file=article&sid=115&mode=&order=0&thold=0*​*الرب يحفظ لنا حيات قداسته لسنين عديدة*
*ولأزمنة سالمة مديدة*
*صلوا من أجل ضعفى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

كل سنه وكل الشعب القبطى بخير 
مرسىىىىىى يا ماريان 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> كل سنه وكل الشعب القبطى بخير
> 
> مرسىىىىىى يا ماريان
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## nona303808 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع ناقص
هذا كمالة المقال
عيد الصليب
كيف تحمل صليبا؟ و ما المعانى اللاهوتية للصليب؟
تعيد الكنيسة فى 17 توت (27 سبتمبر) يوم ظهوره للملك قسطنطين، و فى يوم 10 برمهات (19 مارس) يوم عثور الملكة هيلانة على خشبة الصليب المقدسة.
ونحن نريد اليوم ان نتكلم عن الصليب بمعناه الروحى، و عن أهمية الصليب و بركته فى حياتنا.
الصليب هو مشقة نتحملها من أجل محبتنا لله أو محبتنا للناس، لأجل الملكوت عموما.
الصليب هو الباب الضيق الذى دعانا الرب الى الدخول منه (مت 7 : 13)..


وقال لنا فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق (يو 16 : 33) و تكونوا مبغضين من الجميع لأجل اسمى (مت 10 : 22). بل تأتى ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله (يو 16 : 2) لو كنتم من العالم، لكان العالميحب خاصته..ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم، لذلك 

يبغضكم العالم (يو 15 : 19) و هكذا كان القديس بولس الرسول يعلم "انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى ان ندخل ملكوت الله" (أع 14 : 22)
فإن حملت صليبا، إقبل ذلك بفرح بسبب ما سوف تناله من أكاليل، إن كنت لا تشكو ولا تشك.
أنواع كثيرة من الصلبان سوف تواجهك منها الجهاد و الاحتمال و الصبر و منها التعب فى الخدمة و فى التوبة، و ايضا إحتمال التأديب من الله و من الاباء....
فلا تتذمر كلما حملت صليبا. ولا تظن ان الحياة الروحية لابد أن تكون سهلة، و طريقها مفروش بالورود و إلا فعلى أى شىء سوف تكافأ فى الابدية؟ و ايضا ما معنى كلام الرب عن الباب الضيق (مت 7 : 13)..

كيف تحمل الصليب عمليا؟
1- الصليب هو علامة حب و بذل و تضحية و فداء تحمله كلما تعبت لاجل ممارسة هذه الفضائل.
حاول ان تتعب من أجل إراحة غيرك و من أجل انقاذه و خدمته و ثق ان الله لا ينسى تعب المحبة بل كل واحد سياخذ اجرته حسب تعبه (1 كو 3 : 8) تدرب ان تعطى مهما بذلت و تحملت و ضحيت..و تدرب ان تعطى من اعوازك كما فعلت المرأة المطوبة (لو 21 : 4) 

غتعب فى خدمتك بمقدار تعبك يظهر حبك و بذلك تظهر تضحيتك.

2- الصليب ايضا علامة الم و احتمال:
الالام العظيمة التى احتملها السيد من اجلنا سواء الام الجسد التى قال عنها ثقبوا يدى ورجلى و احصوا كل عظامى او الام العار التى احتملها من اجلنا فى سرور اى و هو مسرور بخلاصنا.
لهذا قال عنه الرسول من اجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزى (عب 12 : 2) 
ما اعظم الاحتمال بسرور, انه درس لنا
وانت تحمل صليبا أن كنت من اجل الرب تحتمل ضيقته او من اجل بركينالك اضطهاد او من اجل ذلك تصاب بمرض او ضعف، كذلك ان كنت تحتمل متاعب الناس دون ان تنتقم لنفسك بل تحول الخد الاخر و تمشى الميل الثانى ولا تقاوم الشر (مت 5 39 - 42) بل تصبر و 

الصبر صليب..سواء كان احتمالك و صبرك فى محيط الاسرة او فى مجال الخدمة او فى نطاق العمل.

3- و تحمل صليبا ان كنت تصلب الجسد من الاهواء (غل 5 : 24). فتبذل كل جهدك لكى تصلب رغبة او شهوة و تنتصر على نفسك و تصلب فكرك كلما اراد ان يشرد بك، كلما تضبط حواسك و تلجم لسانك و تقهر ذاتك و تمنع جسدك عن الطعام محتملا الجوع مبتعدا عن كل 

طعام شهى و عن كل لذة جسدية و عن محبة المال.

4- و تحمل صليبك فى انكار ذاتك بأخذ المتكأ الأخير :
و بعدم السعى وراء الكرامة و بتنازلك عن حقوقك، و عدم أخذ حقك فى الأرض و بتفضيل غيرك على نفسك فى كل شى بالمحبة التى لا تطلب ما لنفسها ( 1 كو 13: 5) و بالتواضع و الزهد و البعد عن المديح و الكرامة.

5- و تحمل صليبك بأن تحمل خطايا الاخرين فهكذا فعل السيد المسيح. لا مانع ان تحتمل ذنب غيرك و تعاقب عنه بدلا منه او تحتمل مسؤليات غيرك و تقوم بها عوضا عنه. و كما قال القديس بولس لفليمون عن أنسيموس "إن كان قد ظلمك بشىء او لك عليه دين فإحسب ذلك على ..انا 

اوفى" (فل 18 ، 19) .. على قدر إستطاعتك إشترك فى آلام الاخرين و إرفعها عنهم و كن قيروانيا تحمل صليب غيرك.

معانى لاهوتيه للصليب:
1- نتذكر محبة الله لنا الذى من اجل خلاصنا قبل الموت عنا "كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" ( اش 53 : 6 ). حينما نرشم الصليب نتذكر " حمل الله الذى حمل خطايا العالم كله" يو 1 : 29 ، 1 يو 2 : 2.

2- وفى الصليب نذكر خطايانا.
خطايانا التى حملها على الصليب، التى من أجلها تجسد و صلب... و بهذا التذكر نتضع، و نسحق نفوسنا، و نشكر على الثمن الذى دفع لأجلنا لأنكم اشتريتم بثمن (1 كو 6 : 20).

3- و فى الصليب نذكر العدل الالهى:
كيف ان المغفرة لم تكن على حساب العدل، بل إستوفى العدل الالهى حقه على الصليب فلا نستهن بالخطيه التى ثمنها هكذا.

4- و في رشمنا للصليب نعلن تبعيتنا لهذا المصلوب
إن الذين يأخذون الصليب بمجرد إعلانها الروحي، داخل القلب، دون أية علامة ظاهرة لا يظهرون هذه التبعية علناً،  التي نعلنها برشم الصليب وبحمل الصليب على صدورنا. وبتقبيل الصليب أمام الكل، وبرشمه على أيدينا، وبرفعه على أماكن عبادتنا.
إننا بهذا كله، إنما نعلن إيماننا جهاراً، ولا نستحي بصليب المسيح أمام الناس، بل نفتخر به، ونتمسك به، ونعيد له أعياداً .. ونتمسك به .. حتى دون أن نتكلم. مجرد مظهرنا يعلن إيماننا..

5- ونحن لا نرشم الصليب على أنفسنا في صمت، إنما نقول معه باسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس.
وبهذا نعلن في كل مرة عقيدتنا بالثالوث القدوس الذي هو إله واحد إلى الأبد آمين. وهكذا يكون الثالوث في ذهننا باستمرار، الأمر الذي لا يتاح للذين لا يرشمون الصليب مثلنا.

6- وفي رسم الصليب أيضاً نعلن عقيدتي التجسد والفداء:
فنحن حين نرشم الصليب من فوق إلى تحت، ومن الشمال إلى اليمين، ومن الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، وما أكثر التأملات التي تدور بقلوبنا وأفكارنا من رشم علامة الصليب.

7- وفي رشم الصليب نذكر المغفرة:
كيف أن خطايانا غفرت على الصليب. وكيف أن السيد خاطب الآب السماوي قائلاً (وهو على الصليب) "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون"..

8- وفي رشمنا للصليب تعليم ديني لأولادنا ولغيرهم:
كل من يرشم الصليب، حينما يصلي، وحينما يدخل إلى الكنيسة، وحينما يأكل، وحينما ينام، وفي كل وقت، إنما يتذكر الصليب، وهذا التذكر مفيد روحياً ومطلوب كتابياً. وفيه أيضاً تعليم للناس، إن المسيح قد صلب، وتعليم بالذات لأولادنا الصغار الذين يشبون من صغرهم على الصليب.

9- وبرشمنا الصليب إنما نبشر بموت الرب عنا حسب وصيته.
وهذه وصية الرب لنا أن نبشر بموته "الذي لأجل فدائنا" "إلى أن يجئ" (1كو : 26:11).. ونحن برشم الصليب نتذكر موته كل حين ونظل نتذكره الى أن يجئ. ونحن نتذكر في سر الإفخارستيا. ولكن هذا السر لا يقام في كل وقت، بينما الصليب يمكن أن نرشمه في كل وقت 

متذكرين موت المسيح عنا...

10- وفي رشمنا للصليب، نتذكر أن عقوبة الخطية موت:
لأنه لولا ذلك ما مات المسيح. عنا على الصليب وأعطانا الحيا يا أبتاه اغفر لهم" (لو 34:23).

11- وفي رشمنا الصليب نتذكر محبة الله لنا:
نتذكر أن الصليب ذبيحة حب. لأنه " هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 16:3).. ونتذكر أن " الله بين محبته لنا، لأننا ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.. وصولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه" (رو 8:5)..
في الصليب نتذكر محبة الله لنا، لأنه "لا يوجد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو 13:15).

12- ونحن نرشم الصليب لأنه يمنحنا القوة:
القديس بولس الرسول يشعر بقوة الصليب هذه فيقول "به صلب العالم لي، وأنا للعالم" (غل 14:6). ويقول أيضاً "إن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين  جهالة. وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله" (1كو 18:1).
لاحظوا هنا أنه لم يقل أن عملية الصليب هي قوة الله. إنما قال أن مجرد كلمة الصليب هي قوة الله.
لذلك نحن حينما نرشم الصليب، وحينما نتذكر الصليب، نمتلئ قوة لأننا نتذكر أن الرب بالصليب داس الموت، ومنح  الحياة لكل الناس، وقهر الشيطان وغلبه، ولذلك..

13- نحن نرشم الصليب لأن الشيطان يخافه:
كل تعب الشيطان منذ حارب آدم الى آخر الدهور. ضاع على الصليب، إذ دفع الرب الثمن، ومحا جميع خطايا الناس بدمه . لمن لا يؤمنون ويطيعون. لذلك فإن الشيطان كلما يرى الصليب، يرتعب متذكراً  هزيمته الكبرى وضياع تعبه، فيخزى ويهرب.
وهكذا كان أولاد الله يستخدمون باستمرار علامة الصليب باعتبارها علامة الغلبة والانتصار، أو هي قوة الله. فمن جهتنا نمتلئ قوة من الداخل، أما عن العدو في الخارج فهو يرتعب..

وكما كانت ترفع الحية النحاسية في القديم شفاء للناس وخلاصاً من الموت، هكذا رفع رب المجد على الصليب (يو 14:3). وهكذا علامة الصليب في مفعولها.

14- ونحن نرشم علامة الصليب فنحن نأخذ بركته:
كان الصليب في العهود القديمة علامة اللعنة والموت بسبب الخطية. ولكن على الصليب حمل الرب كل لعناتنا، لكي يمنحنا بركة المصالحة مع الله (رو 10:5). وبركة الحياة الجديدة، ولذلك فكل نعم العهد الجديدة مستمدة من الصليب.
لذلك استخدم رجال الإكليروس هذا الصليب في منح البركة إشارة الى أن البركة لا تصدر منهم شخصياً. إنما من صليب الرب الذي ائتمنهم على استخدامه في منح البركة، ولأنهم يستمدون كهنوتهم من كهنوت هذا المصلوب، وكل بركات العهد الجديد نابعة من صليب الرب وفاعليته.

15- لذلك فكل الأسرار المقدسة في المسيحية نستخدم فيها الصليب.
لأنها كلها نابعة من استحقاقات دم المسيح على الصليب.
فلولا الصليب ما كنا نستحق أن نقترب الى الله كأبناء في المعمودية. وما كنا نستحق التناول من جسده ودمه في سر الإفخارستيا (1كو 26:11). وما كنا  نستطيع التمتع ببركات أي سر من أسرار  الكنيسة.

16- ونحن نهتم بالصليب لنتذكر الشركة التي لنا فيه:
نتذكر قول القديس بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صلبت.. فـحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في" (غل 20:2). وقوله أيضاً "لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته" (في 10:3). وهنا نسأل أنفسنا متى ندخل في شركة آلام الرب ونصلب معه؟.
وهنا نتذكر اللص الذي صلب معه، فاستحق أن يكون في الفردوس معه، ولعله صار في الفردوس يغني بالأغنية التي قالها القديس بولس فيما بعد "مع المسيح صلبت"..
كل أمنياتنا أن نصعد على الصليب مع المسيح ونفتخر بهذا الصليب الذي نذكره الآن كلما تلامس مع حواسنا.

17- ونحن نكرم الصليب، لأنه موضع سرور الآب:
الآب الذي تقبل المسيح على الصليب بكل سرور كذبيحة خطية، وكمحرقة أيضاً "رائحة سرور للرب" (لا 17،13،5:1).
وقال أشعياء النبي في ذلك "أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن" (أش 10:53).
إن السيد المسيح أرضى الآب بكامل حياته على الأرض، ولكنه دخل ملء هذا الإرضاء على الصليب، حيث "أطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب" (قي 8:2).
ففي كل مرة نننظر الى الصليب نتذكر كمال الطاعة، وكمال الخضوع لكي نتمثل بالسيد المسيح في طاعته، حتى الموت.
وكما كان الصليب موضع سرور للآب، كان هكذا أيضاً بالنسبة الى الابن المصلوب الذي قيل عنه "من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي" (عب 2:12).
وهكذا كان ملء سرور المسيح في صلبه. ليتنا نكون هكذا.

18- وفي الصليب نخرج إليه خارج المحلة، حاملين عاره (عب 12:13).
بنفس شعورنا في أسبوع الآلام.. ونذكر في ذلك ما قيل عن موسى النبي "حاسباً عار المسيح غنى أعظم من خزائن مصر" (عب 26:11). وعار الميح هو صلبه وآلامه.

19- وعلى الصليب نذكر الخلاص الذي ناله اللص المصلوب مع الرب:
هذا الأمر يعطينا رجاء عجيباً. كيف أن انساناً أمكن أن يخلص في الساعات الأخيرة من حياته على الأرض، ويتلقى وعداً بالدخول الى الفردوس.
كيف أن الرب بتأثيره الروحي على هذا اللص، استطاع أن يجذبه اليه، ويذكر له ايمانه واعترافه، ولا يذكر له شيئاً من خطاياه السابقة.
ما أعظمه رجاء تم على الصليب.

20- نحمل صليب  المسيح الذي يذكرنا بمجيئه الثاني:
كما ورد في الانجيل عن نهاية العالم ومجئ الرب "وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الانسان في السماء (أي الصليب).. ويبصرون ابن الانسان آتياً على سحاب السماء.. " (مت 30:24).
فلنكرم هلامة ابن الانسان على الأرض، مادمنا نتوقع علامته هذه في السماء في مجيءه العظيم.


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

الرب يحفظ قداسه البابا 


ويباركك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 سبتمبر 2009)

nona303808 قال:


> الموضوع ناقص
> هذا كمالة المقال
> *عيد الصليب*
> *كيف تحمل صليبا؟ و ما المعانى اللاهوتية للصليب؟*
> ...


​*ميرسي اوى على الإضافة الجميلة دى*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا​
> 
> الرب يحفظ قداسه البابا ​
> 
> ...


*ميرسي خالص على مرور حضرتك*
*ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك الرب يحفظ لنا حياة معلم الاجيال*
*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2009)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك الرب يحفظ لنا حياة معلم الاجيال*
> *قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------

